# Your Favorite Books on Wood



## Finnbear (May 2, 2006)

From another thread.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=422639#post422639
What are your favorite books on Wood, Milling, Drying, etc. Post them here. Title and Author if possible.
Finnbear

Drying Hardwood Lumber - by Joseph Denig, Eugene M. Wengert, William T. Simpson.


----------



## WRW (May 2, 2006)

That Dr. Gene Wengert is a consultant on woodweb's sawing and drying forum.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 2, 2006)

I new someone would take the bait.:biggrinbounce2: Thanks- I'll get a few more up when I finish unpacking. I hate moving


----------



## Finnbear (May 2, 2006)

WRW said:


> That Dr. Gene Wengert is a consultant on woodweb's sawing and drying forum.


He is one in the same. A smart guy about wood and freely shares what he knows. You gotta like that. 
Finnbear


----------



## WRW (May 3, 2006)

I go to that site to read what others post. It is for professionals...though some weekenders will ask questions on occasion.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 3, 2006)

> I go to that site to read what others post. It is for professionals...



Then, how come i don't see sap over there??????  

Rob


----------



## ShoerFast (May 3, 2006)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Then, how come i don't see sap over there??????
> 
> Rob




Bacause sap thinks he is a Dr. ,,,, Dr. Wiener or something?


----------



## WRW (May 3, 2006)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Then, how come i don't see sap over there??????
> 
> Rob




Don't give that boy no ideas!!! Bad enough the misinformation he wants to spread around here.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 19, 2006)

Finnbear said:


> Drying Hardwood Lumber - by Joseph Denig, Eugene M. Wengert, William T. Simpson.




Hey Finnbear, (or anyone else)

In your oninion, is this book worth the $175.00 they have it listed for on Amazon? If so why?

:jawdrop: 

Thanks


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 19, 2006)

> Hey Finnbear, (or anyone else)
> 
> In your oninion, is this book worth the $175.00 they have it listed for on Amazon? If so why?



To me it isn't, because Dr. Wengert will answer any question you have right on Woodweb.com, also the knowledge base over there is extensive and covers about anything you can think of about wood, tree's and everything else...

Best part is, it's FREE

BTW, i've emailed Dr. Wengert and he's a great guy that has an unblievable amount of knowledge stored upstairs!!

Rob


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 19, 2006)

Sawyer Rob said:


> To me it isn't, because Dr. Wengert will answer any question you have right on Woodweb.com, also the knowledge base over there is extensive and covers about anything you can think of about wood, tree's and everything else...
> 
> Best part is, it's FREE
> 
> ...



Thanks

I've said it before.. free is good.

I spend a lot of time on the Woodweb knowledge base reading the articles. Makes you wonder how we got along without the internet.


----------



## WRW (May 19, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Thanks
> 
> I've said it before.. free is good.
> 
> I spend a lot of time on the Woodweb knowledge base reading the articles. Makes you wonder how we got along without the internet.




Public Libraries.


----------



## Finnbear (May 19, 2006)

Aggie,
It is a good book but I'm not sure I'd pay $175 for it. It is a technical manual produced by the US Dept of Agriculture/Forest Service at their Forestry Products Laboratory. They have all sorts of other neat info you can download free. I got a hard copy (paperback) free for asking for it - I'll try to dig up where I got it. I first got an e-copy that I downloaded somewhere off the web. I'm not sure why they get $175 for it on Amazon unless those are original hardbound copies which are rare as hens teeth and maybe collectible. I have an original hardbound copy of "Wood Handbook - Wood as an Engineered Material" that I paid the princely sum of 50 cents for at a church rummage sale and I have seen them sell for $40-$60 on eBay.

You can download an e-copy of "Drying Hardwood Lumber" free also at the link below. 
http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/fpl_pdfs/fplgtr118.pdf#search='drying%20hardwood%20lumber'

Finnbear


----------



## Finnbear (May 19, 2006)

http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/

Hope you have hi-speed internet. You'll probably want to fill your harddrive from this site. The "Drying Hardwood Lumber" is fplgtr118.
Finnbear


----------



## Newfie (May 19, 2006)

WRW said:


> Public Libraries.



Stop that kooky talk.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 20, 2006)

WRW said:


> Public Libraries.



I called my local library already and they don't have it. Besides, who wants to go to a library anyway.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 20, 2006)

Thanks, Finnbear.

Good thing I have an 80g hard drive.


----------



## WRW (May 20, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I called my local library already and they don't have it. Besides, who wants to go to a library anyway.




Libraries do have a couple of neat search engines. One of 'em is called "Reference Desk".

If you sweet talk them librarians, sometimes they will order a book that they don't have just for your reading enjoyment.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 20, 2006)

WRW said:


> Libraries do have a couple of neat search engines. One of 'em is called "Reference Desk".
> 
> If you sweet talk them librarians, sometimes they will order a book that they don't have just for your reading enjoyment.



Problem is I haven't found one that serves frosty beverages.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 20, 2006)

Finnbear said:


> http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/
> 
> Hope you have hi-speed internet. You'll probably want to fill your harddrive from this site. The "Drying Hardwood Lumber" is fplgtr118.
> Finnbear



Great link. I spent a few hours downloading last night... with the company of a cold beer.


----------



## Finnbear (May 20, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I called my local library already and they don't have it. Besides, who wants to go to a library anyway.


My local library has an online service where I can check all the libraries in their network for books I might be interested in. I can then order them and receive an email when they arrive at the local branch which has a drive-thru window like McDonalds where I can pick them up. Great way to preview books I might want to own before dropping some hard-earned cash on them. Saves me from buying some that end up not being worth the money.
Finnbear


----------



## WRW (May 20, 2006)

I'm told by one that works in a library, daughter, that Ohio has the most library systems that are highly ranked in the US. We ain't got them drive-thru windows yet.


----------



## woodshop (May 20, 2006)

Thanks finnbear for that site, full of good stuff, lots of resources.


----------

